# Allocating more memory to Explorer in 9.2



## leannemw (Jan 22, 2005)

I have a G3 running on system 9.2. I need to alocate more memory to Internet Explorer (version 5). Most advice says to do the following:
Click once on Explorer, Get Info, Choose the drop-down for Memory and adjust as needed.

In system 9.0 though, the only "drop down" is General Information. There's no access here to changing memory.

Could someone please help me? I keep getting those "not enough memory" warnings whenever I'm on the web.

LeAnne


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

That is the correct way to do it.
If you just get the "General Information" drop down, you're clicking on an "Alias" (shortcut), instead of the actual program icon. The alias/shortcut won't work for this. You MUST use the original program icon. The program is probably in a folder named "Internet" or "Internet Apps" or something similar. If you can't find the folder by double clicking the HD, then look inside the System Folder too.
And of course, you can hold down the command key (apple key) and press the "F" key, and the find window (Sherlock) will come up. Then search for Internet Explorer.
When you tried, and the drop down for General Information came up, wasn't there a button in the corner of the window, saying: "Find Original", or something similar?
Good luck! Keep us posted?


----------



## leannemw (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks so much! You've definitely taken me a step farther. I was able to access the original Explorer and there was a "Memory" drop down. Here comes the problem (it may just be me and my lack of knowledge)... the memory requirements show Suggested, Minimum and Preferred Size. However, there doesn't appear to be a way to type any new figures in. It's simply a box with the current data, but can't be clicked on or activated. Do you have any additional thoughts? And, if I ever get there (!), could you suggest what the appropriate memory allocation amounts should be?

Thank you, again, for all your help.
LeAnne


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Just click on the beginning or the end of the number, that's in the Preferred Size box, and drag your curser, to highlight the number. Double clicking on it may highlight it too. Once it's highlighted, type in a larger number. As big as you can handle. I put about 50000, which is 50 mb. Then hit enter. Close window and use IE. If you have plenty of physical memory, and don't open several programs at once, that should work fine.

BTW...............
You CANNOT have Internet Explorer open, while doing this.


----------



## leannemw (Jan 22, 2005)

Many thanks! I actually did have the program open. When closed, I could, of course, type in the appropriate figures. I really appreciate your help -- especially a my level. I'll have my Master's in May, but in computers, I'm pretty much hopeless. I think it's great that people like you are so willing to help the rest of us. I'll send my donation -- so that someone else out there can benefit from your expertise like I did.
LeAnne


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Glad I could be of service...........
Thank YOU, for letting us know it worked and helped. 
Very few people let us know if we helped or not. They get an answer, and we don't hear from them again. Makes me think it helped, or they'd be asking more. 
Thanks again for letting us know!


----------



## leannemw (Jan 22, 2005)

Great! It makes using this kind of forum a lot less intimidating!


----------



## RhinoInk (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow! the memory fix was that simple. Thank you thank you thank you! I can't believe I was living with "LOW memory" for more than a year. Woohoo! Flash sites here I come!


----------

